# crear interface de ide a paralelo



## panchov290 (Oct 18, 2005)

quien sabe crear una inteface de ide a paralelo o paralelo a ide da igual 
porfa me podrian decir como


----------



## segashark (May 19, 2006)

Por favor a alguien que pueda dar información de como montar un adaptador de IDE al puerto paralelo, que componentes se necesita, la idea es conectar una lectora de cd-rom vieja a una laptop que carece de la misma, mediante puerto paralelo.

Y tambien si alguien sabe como montar o construir un adaptador IDE a conexion de disco duro de laptop.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jrhc123 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yo quisiera saber como conectar un floppy al puerto serial de una lap


----------

